# Planted community tank pics



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I have slowly been adding live plants to my community tank. Currently have about 2 dozen plants in the tank (everything is real except that plant bed on the left... the plants coming out of it are real though) Never did a planted tank before... was inspired by a certain poster here and his awesome planted tanks.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Just have to wait for some of this stuff to grow in a little bit. Still planning on adding a few more plants to fill some of the open spots.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yowsa, your tank looks great. I can't get over the blueness of your blue diamond. Very nice specimen.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Your tank is absolutely STUNNING!!! Your fish are all gorgeous too, I especially love the discus!


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

My current stocking is a bit much for a 55 gallon long term though. The plan is to move the discus and angels to a 125 gallon after we move to the new house (and add a couple of more discus at that time).

Thanks for the compliment. I love that blue diamond too.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

My Kribensis and 3 rams hanging out together:


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you have to do anything special to feed the plants???


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> Do you have to do anything special to feed the plants???


Seachem Flourish


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

cool, Im really thinking about planting my GF"s kids 5 gallon tank. If that works out Ill plant my 29 gallon


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> cool, Im really thinking about planting my GF"s kids 5 gallon tank. If that works out Ill plant my 29 gallon


I say go for it. I am glad I finally did.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

NC Frank said:


> I say go for it. I am glad I finally did.


Couldn't agree more. I have two little planted 6 gals and they are a piece of cake and look pretty good, IMHO.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

did yall buy the plants already grown? I saw at walmart seeds forsale.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> did yall buy the plants already grown? I saw at walmart seeds forsale.


All of mine were purchased grown. Now... some have doubled in size in my tank (the ribbons were only 2" to 3" and now they are 7".


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow,the tanks really beautiful. :-D


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> did yall buy the plants already grown? I saw at walmart seeds forsale.


 I have bought a few packs of the plant seeds at Walmart. Not one grew for me.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

As the plants establish themselves (as we were discussing in our PM's Frank) this is going to be a lovely aquarium. The fish are beautiful. Nice work, very.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I have bought a few packs of the plant seeds at Walmart. Not one grew for me.


Raising plants from seed is not an easy task. I remember an earlier thread where one of the members was trying this with aponogeton's I think. He had the seeds from his aquarium plants. I can't remember if he had success or not.

Buying the small plants can be expensive depending upon stores, online, etc., but the plants will generally establish themselves and some reproduce quite readily vwegetatively with daughter plants from runners, flower spikes or the leaves depending upon the species.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice tank. I set my newest tank up(20 gallon) as a planted tank with alot of help from Byron and it is doing wonderfully. Everything is growing great and the few fish in there seem to be very happy. I love the way the real plants look and plan on turning all my tanks into planted ones eventually.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice tank


----------

